# D2 epoxy



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

I wish I had burned through the threadmaster I had on had a long time ago to make the switch to D2, finish is awesome!

On the intruction sheet it said to give it 10 hours between each coat. Is this really necessary? Of course I can't find the product sheet now to re-read over it to verify this.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

No need to wait 10 hours between coats. Every builders time will be different due to environmental factors. For me I wait 4 hours between coats with great results. No tackiness, etc... Hope this helps.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Thanks, good to know. I did 4 hours as well with threadmaster and I gave this fisrt coat of D2 a check at 4 hours. In the cup it wasn't tacky but I was suprised of how flexible the finish was in the cup. It was quite a bit, 4sih cc's, so maybe thats why. Still blown away at how fast this stuff self levels!


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Most of my rod building is limited to evenings after work. One of the things I really like about the D2 is that I can get a second coat on the same evening. Like TXFishslayer about 4-5 hours apart with no tackiness on the first coat.

I've never thought of the D2 as being overly flexible after curing though.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Just to be clear what was in the cup was just 4 hours old from being mixed. Far from cured.


----------



## Caster (Feb 17, 2015)

Before you jump head first into D2 - do some testing on UV yellowing. In my results it yellowed very bad - worst than flex coat.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

JKD said:


> I wish I had burned through the threadmaster I had on had a long time ago to make the switch to D2, finish is awesome!
> 
> On the intruction sheet it said to give it 10 hours between each coat. Is this really necessary? Of course I can't find the product sheet now to re-read over it to verify this.


JKD - Our 10 hour recommendation is just to cover all environmental factors that may slow dying time. 4-6 hours is normally adequate as other posters have stated. Thanks for the support.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Caster said:


> Before you jump head first into D2 - do some testing on UV yellowing. In my results it yellowed very bad - worst than flex coat.


All epoxies will yellow over time with extended exposure to UV rays. Some do worse than others, but D2 hasn't been one of them as my results from the many responses I've received from satisfied & repeat customers over the past year say otherwise. Caster, please let me know when you purchased your D2 stock from me and I would be happy to take it back and refund you if you are unsatisfied. You can email me at [email protected].


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

VooDoo said:


> JKD - Our 10 hour recommendation is just to cover all environmental factors that may slow dying time. 4-6 hours is normally adequate as other posters have stated. Thanks for the support.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Ordered yesterday! Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting the re-coat tip and I'll give that a try. I haven't seen the yellowing with the D2 and I have finally gotten my rhythm down to coat all of the wraps with one batch. I use 4/4 poured out on foil with a little heat as needed. Good Stuff!


----------



## LymanX (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd like to try some of the various lite build finishes, but D-2 works so well I will not switch. Especially after reading of the struggles some seem to have with bubbles, flaming, sags etc. I get perfection with very little effort.


----------

